# MechWarrior: LivingLegends Crysis Mod being released today



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 26, 2009)

Well mech heads, the day alot of us have been waiting for is upon us. Sometime today, the open beta for the Battletech mod for Crysis named Mechwarrior:Living Legends is to be released. See you mech heads on the battlefield.

http://www.mechlivinglegends.net/forum/index.php

http://www.moddb.com/mods/mechwarrior-living-legends/videos/mwll-beta-release-trailer


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2009)

most curious indeed


----------



## wahdangun (Dec 26, 2009)

wow, i can't wait, i hope it's like back to the future mod, it will be awesome


it's really long time i never play mechwarior again


----------



## Gabkicks (Dec 26, 2009)

I just talked to someone, and it looks like it is going to be delayed but should still be out soon...


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 26, 2009)

ive been waiting for this for quite a long time. i will test it (as soon as i can get out of my world of warcraft addiction... again)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 26, 2009)

I just watched the trailer and I and very impressed to say the least. I will do what I can to get access to the open beta. Hope to see you all out there. 

Might need to get a my hands on a hard copy Crysis now.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 26, 2009)

BETA AVAILABLE NOW.

http://www.thelivinglegends.net/downloads/Mechwarrior Living Legends.torrent

SOURCE

Maybe TPU can get a mirror up of this DL?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 26, 2009)

so a mechwarrior mod for crysis???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes, precisely.


----------



## Gabkicks (Dec 27, 2009)

i'm about to run it


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 27, 2009)

Do WANT!!!


























a mirror to download...


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.thelivinglegends.net/downloads/Mechwarrior Living Legends.torrent

They have a torrent link up and working. I'm getting 2.2mbps.


> Installation
> 
> Requirements
> Crysis installed and patched to 1.21
> ...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 27, 2009)

Is the install for the steam version any different from the disk version?


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 27, 2009)

so very extremely awesome


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Is the install for the steam version any different from the disk version?



It should still work using the steps in the instructions. You will just have to find Crysis in the Steam folder.

This game is awesome. A little buggy, but totatlly payable, it looks great and there are a ton of mechs and other vehicles. Super awesome! 

I'm going to be up all night playing this, video coming... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpLKo7SV9K8 Quality will get better.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 27, 2009)

Tried playing your vid, but it states an error occured.?.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 27, 2009)

I had to reinstall Crysis through steam and I should hopefully be un and running tonight. If not I'll be playing tomorrow hopefully. 

erockers vid  worked for me.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

DAMN! there is really a Battletech god!!!!

i waited for such a Mod/Game, since i played MW4 thru the 4th time !!!

currently loading 

EDIT: man, this torrent is really fast... 5 minutes and im done 

REEDIT: and he wont find my existant gamespy account. doh. -.-


----------



## KainXS (Dec 27, 2009)

is anyone playing it yet


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 27, 2009)

I managed to almost connect to a server. 

Both Crysis and this mod are crashing on me.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds interesting, will play after I had food, download will be done by then.


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I managed to almost connect to a server.
> 
> Both Crysis and this mod are crashing on me.



I get some occasional crashing too. I just start it right back up though, I'm addicted!


----------



## Raovac (Dec 27, 2009)

Is this online only or single player also???


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> I get some occasional crashing too. I just start it right back up though, I'm addicted!



My crashing is related to an issue with W7 x64, steam, and crysis 1.21. It looks like there are issues with the game not being able to write to the config files in "c:users\%user%\documents\my games" because the file in Read Only. I dont think I'm the only one with this problem either. Basically the folder and all contents are locked to Read Only and even though I can create and edit the game appears to not have the ability to modify anything. Removing the attrib is useless as it will automatically reset it. I did manage to view the server list onece and load 90% of a map. I could almost taste the dirty mech oil. 

I was having problems with W7 and my system locking randomly anyway, so I'm back to vista x64 for some testing. 

I really want to play this game... I was literally up until 6:30am trying to make it work. :shadedshu



Raovac said:


> Is this online only or single player also???



Online only I believe. It is a multiplayer beta.


----------



## Raovac (Dec 27, 2009)

Gotta be a gamespy member also???


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 27, 2009)

YES YES YES YES OMG WOOOOOOOT 

Ive been waiting for this since the first day i heard about it. (A long time ago)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 27, 2009)

Works now!

Reverting to Vista fixed the issue with Crysis and MMLL. 

See you out there tonight.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 27, 2009)

So its only Multiplayer i presume?


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> My crashing is related to an issue with W7 x64, steam, and crysis 1.21. It looks like there are issues with the game not being able to write to the config files in "c:users\%user%\documents\my games" because the file in Read Only. I dont think I'm the only one with this problem either. Basically the folder and all contents are locked to Read Only and even though I can create and edit the game appears to not have the ability to modify anything. Removing the attrib is useless as it will automatically reset it. I did manage to view the server list onece and load 90% of a map. I could almost taste the dirty mech oil.
> 
> I was having problems with W7 and my system locking randomly anyway, so I'm back to vista x64 for some testing.
> 
> ...



There is a SP campaign that follows the Crysis campaign. Seems wierd and unfinished. I'm using W7 x64 and I do get crashes with running the game 64 bit. 32 bit I haven't gotten a crash yet.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 27, 2009)

i read with W7 you need to run it in vista sp1 compatibility mode or it crashes another W7 bug surprise surprise


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats not a 7 bug, thats a game compatibility problem because its BETA.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 27, 2009)

It's not because it's beta, it's because it's crysis. You have to run vista compatibility to get that to run period, at least for 64 bit.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 27, 2009)

BS i just ran it. I needed to see if i could run the 4850 and this game at 2048x1152. Works fine no crashes.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2009)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> It's not because it's beta, it's because it's crysis. You have to run vista compatibility to get that to run period, at least for 64 bit.



its not because its crysis. i run it x64 win7 and vista no problem


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 28, 2009)

I tried every compatibility mode available last night. It still would crash all the time. I think the problem was from the way I migrated "My Documents" from Vista when I switched to W7 x64.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 28, 2009)

If people are running crysis in windows 7 without vista compatibility mode that's weird. Keep in mind I mean Crysis, not warhead. I've installed crysis on a half dozen windows 7 64 bit machines and they all needed compatibility mode to make it to the menu screen.


----------



## erocker (Dec 28, 2009)

Regardless, Vista SP1 compatability mode reduces crashing with this game. I just played for about 3 hours without a crash. I run Crysis without any crashing regardless of O/S. The crashing issue has nothing to do with Crysis.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 28, 2009)

I dont understand how to really work this mod. I tried going into a MWLL server and it said failed? Tried playing singleplayer and its just Crysis stuff with a suite you cant see


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

the singleplayer is exactly like that. i hate it

and i cant connect to gamespy,still. doh:shadedshu


----------



## bogmali (Dec 28, 2009)

I get this error How do I fix it guys? Thanks


----------



## erocker (Dec 28, 2009)

Did you guys patch to 1.2 then to the 1.2.1 hotfix for Crysis first? Did you also rename then copy that file that is listed in the instructions?

Another video I made: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuoYjFFVrpQ -The mushroom cloud reflection on the water is beautiful.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

any suggestions on the gamespy problem?


----------



## erocker (Dec 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> any suggestions on the gamespy problem?



You don't need it. I don't think it would even work.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> Did you guys patch to 1.2 then to the 1.2.1 hotfix for Crysis first? Did you also rename then copy that file that is listed in the instructions?
> 
> Another video I made: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuoYjFFVrpQ -The mushroom cloud reflection on the water is beautiful.



EDIT: Figured it out.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> You don't need it. I don't think it would even work.



i need to login, when trying to connect to the internet in multiplayer. which account do i need for that? i thought i need a gamespy account. i tried 2 different, both didnt worked, and the ingame account creation,also wont work.
what shall i do now?


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay. This thing rocks. This thing rocks so hard I just spent an hour I should be coding a uni project killing random guys on the net.

Tip: Nobody notices a demolisher with passive sensors until you get behind them and blast them to bits with two AC/20s.


----------



## erocker (Dec 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i need to login, when trying to connect to the internet in multiplayer. which account do i need for that? i thought i need a gamespy account. i tried 2 different, both didnt worked, and the ingame account creation,also wont work.
> what shall i do now?



I'm using whatever account I setup with Crysis as far as username and password. You may have to set that up with Crysis before you apply the mod.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm using whatever account I setup with Crysis as far as username and password. You may have to set that up with Crysis before you apply the mod.



thats the funny thing... i cant. i always get a prompt,telling me, i cant create an account, it tells me, my email and my password dont match?


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 28, 2009)

I love Mech games but I only ever had the Crysis demo.  Can anyone confirm if this is legit?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> I love Mech games but I only ever had the Crysis demo.  Can anyone confirm if this is legit?



the keys might be, but it wont help you when your game asks for a physical CD


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> I love Mech games but I only ever had the Crysis demo.  Can anyone confirm if this is legit?



im not allowed to name the bad word beginning with T,O and R


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 28, 2009)

My game is just telling me i cant connect to the server.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 28, 2009)

Argh how the hell did I miss this two day old thread before being at work Monday morning!? damn lol


----------



## r9 (Dec 28, 2009)

It would be nice if some one would post some screens.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 28, 2009)

I can try to get some screens up later.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 28, 2009)

erocker posted actual gameplay footages..


----------



## Gabkicks (Dec 28, 2009)

Game runs fine for a while, then it screws up on me and doesn't work unless i reinstall crysis and do everything over again. I've done this 6 times sofar -_-. If it breaks again i'm not reinstalling. There are some vids up online now. here's 2 of mine

I think I've played with a few of you guys. I think rocker has blown me up a few times.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TaGoWv-A6Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN4tK1nZG7s


----------



## erocker (Dec 28, 2009)

Gabkicks said:


> Game runs fine for a while, then it screws up on me and doesn't work unless i reinstall crysis and do everything over again. I've done this 6 times sofar -_-. If it breaks again i'm not reinstalling. There are some vids up online now. here's 2 of mine
> 
> I think I've played with a few of you guys. I think rocker has blown me up a few times.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I remember seeing you out there! There's no way around the crashing right now, it's the first beta release and there are problems. I find what works best for me is using Vista SP2 compatability mode and run 32-bit. Then I crash every other hour or so. I can only imagine how great this game will be when it's in its final build. It's great right now!

Just found this info to help with crashing: 
Navigate to your "My Documents\My Games\Crysis" folder, and delete your shaders folder, by doing this, the cry engine will re-download the shaders for the mod. I find this helped to stop most of my crashes in game.


http://www.mechlivinglegends.net/forum/index.php/topic,6312.0.html


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im not allowed to name the bad word beginning with T,O and R



You can do that with anything you have a legal copy of, and a key would count as such.



Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> erocker posted actual gameplay footages..



I don't think this is under NDA.


----------



## Gabkicks (Dec 28, 2009)

what do u guys think is the best map sofar in the beta? I really like clearwater cus its a game of range and speed most of the time. w/ the other maps, its more about cover and how well you can maneuver your mech without running into rocks/trees/fallling into pits of lava or over cliffs.


----------



## erocker (Dec 28, 2009)

I love the Sandstorm map.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2009)

erocker can i use your vids in a news post?


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Of course!



thanks man


----------



## Gabkicks (Dec 29, 2009)

i suck at taking screenshots cus i keep forgetting and missing good moments -_-


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 29, 2009)

So I am stuck at the fraking Gamespy login of all things grr. Apparently you do need it? Looked on forums for any other info. I have a Gamespy ID but everything I try including forgot pass and making new gives an error. Never tried to play Crysis online before.


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So I am stuck at the fraking Gamespy login of all things grr. Apparently you do need it? Looked on forums for any other info. I have a Gamespy ID but everything I try including forgot pass and making new gives an error. Never tried to play Crysis online before.



You need to create a "non-gamespy" online account in Crysis before applying the mod.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 29, 2009)

Doh yeah it just occurred to me out walking the dog that was one thing I didn't try. Thanks.


----------



## Gabkicks (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's a vid of me in my armor suit. I didnt notice that the mech i was sitting on got blown up until  just now... I was wondering where he went...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVPttrgDmAw


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmm. Lets start a listing of all TPU players and their in-game callsigns ?

Yukikaze - direwolf007


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 29, 2009)

mmmkay.. last time I checked, you cant fit a battle armor in a mech cockpit..  

solved the crashes on my win7.. I just set ALL Crysis.exe I see to Vista SP 2 compatibility.


----------



## Nick259 (Dec 29, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> I love Mech games but I only ever had the Crysis demo.  Can anyone confirm if this is legit?



http://www.g2play.net/store/Crysis-EA-Download.html

my friend bought l4d1 from g2play and it's been activated on steam for over 6 months and no problems so far.

I know some people had problems with mw2 cd keys but i'm pretty sure they all got refunds.

+ it's an EA digital download so you don't have the problems of finding a disk. Also its cheaper


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone got any gameplay tips esp as mech? I jumped in one at one point and was moving around and then it just stopped and nothing responded except zoom. I jumped out and it said mech powered down.

EDIT: Ah-ha. If you register on their forums a whole new "beta discussion" section with A LOT more useful info becomes visible


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Hotfix has been released! http://www.mechlivinglegends.net/

Just copy and replace the bin32 and bin64 folders.


----------



## Raovac (Dec 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> You need to create a "non-gamespy" online account in Crysis before applying the mod.



Can you explain how this is done please.
I have created a profile in my name, do I now have to register with EA????

I have played single player and it sux, but when I attempt multiplayer it keeps asking me for a gamespy login. 

Thanks


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Raovac said:


> Can you explain how this is done please.
> I have created a profile in my name, do I now have to register with EA????
> 
> I have played single player and it sux, but when I attempt multiplayer it keeps asking me for a gamespy login.
> ...



I've never installed Gamespy. I'm using my old Crysis MP account that I created when I originally bought the game. Perhaps it's an EA account. When I initially created the account, I selected Multi Player and it automatically took me to registration.

Btw, after installing the hotfix, no crashes in 32 or 64 bit.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Runs much better with the hotfix for me as well.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

i simply need mechwarrior 5.... man, can it be? not even c****ed servers are possible.
i dont want to buy crysis only for MW, even if i NEED MW...:shadedshu
Crysis was a halfways decent Singleplayer Shooter. more like a playable Techdemo, but nothing you can ask Money for, when it comes to Gameplay (if you ask me). after the 10th time, beating the campaign on Delta, things simply get boring...

man this is shitty... i love Mechs... i want to rebuild my custom,triple rotary AC Thanatos!, or my quintruple rotary AC Daishi!

why must they release it, when Crysis 2 is only a few steps away?... do you believe they will port it, so i dont have to buy such an old Game,like inoptimized Crysis?

dont want to sound like an asshole...but im totally Mech-Fanatic, and it tortures me immensely, to not be out of the battlefield, fighting with my fellow TPU lanciers



Raovac said:


> Can you explain how this is done please.
> I have created a profile in my name, do I now have to register with EA????
> 
> I have played single player and it sux, but when I attempt multiplayer it keeps asking me for a gamespy login.
> ...





EDIT: You have to create the account in the normal Crysis,in the Mod you cant create accounts, i found out a few days ago. t will then login in the mod, if you use the account data there ;-)


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i simply need mechwarrior 5.... man, can it be? not even c****ed servers are possible.
> i dont want to buy crysis only for MW, even if i NEED MW...:shadedshu
> Crysis was a halfways decent Singleplayer Shooter. more like a playable Techdemo, but nothing you can ask Money for, when it comes to Gameplay (if you ask me). after the 10th time, beating the campaign on Delta, things simply get boring...
> 
> ...



Get a used copy of Crysis for the game, it's worth it. As it is right now, this is the best mech game I've played.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

i would like to, but where? i only know 3 computers capable of running crysis,here in my town, and i have built them all by myself 

i need a key for 5 dollar somehow... someone who misbought crysis, or dislikes it

EDIT: now you make me feel real pain... if its that good, i will instantly die... i nearly jizzed my pants when playing MW4 (and i still like it)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh it's good. Very good. And I havent even figured out how to really play it yet. It's very beta and documentation of any kind very limited as yet. I have always heard of Battle Tech and Mech Warrior but totally new to franchise too.

I think i have figured out my main problem last night tho. I screwed with the keys in the GUI. This was before I found the keymap image on their forums. 

Dude buy Crysis if you're that big of a fan. You also get that game which may not have been worth $60 two years ago but is worth $30 now esp w this mod. I also have no experience playing Crysis multi but I get 10-15 more fps in this game than I do Crysis single player (which is like 32-40 and very playable).

And Steam sale not over. Could be included yet.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh it's good. Very good. And I havent even figured out how to really play it yet. It's very beta and documatentation of any kind very limited as yet. I have always heard of Battle Tech and mech warrior but totally new to franchise too.
> 
> I think i have figured out my main problem last night tho. I screwed with the keys in the GUI. This was before I found the keymap image on their forums.
> 
> Dude buy Crysis if you're that big of a fan. You also get that game which may not have been worth $60 two years ago but is worth $30 now esp w this mod. I also have no experience playing Crysis multi but I get 10-15 more fps in this game than I do Crysis single player (which is like 32-40 and very playable).



if its Beta, they maybe release it for Crysis 2, what do you think?
how bad is its beta status? is there ANY kind of network lagging? sudden dropoffs,ctds?
a mechgame with cryengine surely is fascinating... the possibilites are endless...
with a good staff, they should be able to realize even hand activators for mechs. and melting armor, and white glowing ferrous fibrous skeletons
man i get a hardon, thinking about big giant robots,beeing shattered by big melee weapons (Tomahawk), during cooking the cockpit of another pilot with their PPC

FPS-wise, mine will be between 40 and 60, probably, but should be liquid enough.i normally run 30-50 with 1360x768 x2 AA, i simply hate more than slight lagging

EDIT: has the steam versions any difficulties to offer, that i wouldnt have, when i load it/buy the dvd?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 30, 2009)

No plenty using it with Steam. No dvd check either


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is the keymap using their provided actionmaps.xml


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No plenty using it with Steam. No dvd check either



its still 20 euro here, man even data is more expensive here
but i think, i will invest it this time. the last game that i bought, was half life 2

that is a game, that is worth its money x 100!
today there dozens of free mods, that are quality wise, not much distinguishable, from completly free standing games. age of chivalyry for example, that mod is so great, a buddy of me now wants a rig. only for gaming this certain mod. he says he is addicted.
not long, and my steam account is 10 years old... a game that will easily last 10, maybe 15 years, yes, that is a good game

EDIT: No problem,that keymap is easy going... they have only a few more options than MW4 had, regarding Mech control. its only a little more advanced, and obviously more finetuned


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd at least wait until the Steam sale is over in two days. 

Yeah, ok, this is definitely sweet. Looks and runs great too. I wouldn't know it was Crysis engine if I wasn't already aware. I am definitely going to have to spend some time editing the xml keymap file though.


----------



## Gabkicks (Dec 30, 2009)

why are target and toss grenade the same button -_- I wish they put more thought into the keymapping.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

anyone knows a way to bring it to run "offline" just to look at the models,animation, general movement etc
like spawning the mechs and vehicles from console?
im stuck when i have loaded a map thru console... cant buy,just run around,jump and shoot, even tho i have acess to the regular "frog" suit weapons


----------



## Gabkicks (Dec 30, 2009)

i made my own server and ran around with a friend. i dont know if you need a minimum of 2 or not though...  I still get crashes if I play on big 32man servers. 16 man server are fine.

Uh oh... looks like his core was breached...






yup











last kill before out of ammo


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

how do you open a server? he always kicks me back into menu when i try to establish lan

EDIT: it seems they have 4 hamachi servers till now.... now i just need to understand how to configure it, so find somebody


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> anyone knows a way to bring it to run "offline" just to look at the models,animation, general movement etc
> like spawning the mechs and vehicles from console?
> im stuck when i have loaded a map thru console... cant buy,just run around,jump and shoot, even tho i have acess to the regular "frog" suit weapons



You wont be able to see animation unless you go dev mode and go 3rd person (that is, if the mod allows you).


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how do you open a server? he always kicks me back into menu when i try to establish lan
> 
> EDIT: it seems they have 4 hamachi servers till now.... now i just need to understand how to configure it, so find somebody



I'm pretty sure I started a LAN game just to check it out. Is that all you are trying to do or make a real server than anyone can join? I've never used Hamachi. What is the point/benefit here as opposed to just running a regular internet server?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I'm pretty sure I started a LAN game just to check it out. Is that all you are trying to do or make a real server than anyone can join? I've never used Hamachi. What is the point/benefit here as opposed to just running a regular internet server?



hamachi simulates LAN over Internet.. nuff said?
I believe you can play with illegal key,if you want to,even....


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 30, 2009)

omfg must get this


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 30, 2009)

Right I know what it does but what's the point outside of using an illegal key (which you really shouldn't be talking about here in the first place).

So as I said Im new to Mech Warrior and Battle Tech and even though they have a Weapons Names and Equipment List I am struggling with all the acronyms and jargon. BA is Battle Armor? And is that what you are wearing when you first spawn or must that too be purchased?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes BA is what you spawn in. Also referred to as "Elemental" I believe. 

Hamachi is very usefull as a tunneling application to create VPNs allowing people to connect remotely to their office or to create a seamless environment for remote project collaboration. I dont know what bennefits there are to Hamachi for gaming other than being able to avoid any issue created by using a developers gaming network for a particular game. A good example is the recent release of Ubisoft's HAWX which shipped with a broken netcode forcing all paying customers to use Hamachi to play online.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Right I know what it does but what's the point outside of using an illegal key (which you really shouldn't be talking about here in the first place).
> 
> So as I said Im new to Mech Warrior and Battle Tech and even though they have a Weapons Names and Equipment List I am struggling with all the acronyms and jargon. BA is Battle Armor? And is that what you are wearing when you first spawn or must that too be purchased?



i just talk about other people using it therefore, i dont advise anybody, to crack their crysis

yes you should be starting in a Battle Armor, as far as i knew


----------



## KainXS (Dec 30, 2009)

I just gotta ask, do you guys think this game is better than crysis XD


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 30, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I just gotta ask, do you guys think this game is better than crysis XD



You're joking right? 

Crysis was only good for the engine and for that I am thankful. 


BTW this video is EPIC. 

http://vimeo.com/8446261


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 30, 2009)

Better than Crysis? This finally made Crysis worth owning! 


TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> BTW this video is EPIC.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/8446261



Holy crap. This mod owns.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 30, 2009)

wow, thats all I can say, I gotta get this then.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 31, 2009)

ok i cant figure out how to get this damn thing working i copied the extracted contents to my Crogramfiles(X86)\electronic arts\crysis and it just wont launch?? wtf am i doing wron i downloaded the torrent theres no intructions??


----------



## erocker (Dec 31, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> ok i cant figure out how to get this damn thing working i copied the extracted contents to my Crogramfiles(X86)\electronic arts\crysis and it just wont launch?? wtf am i doing wron i downloaded the torrent theres no intructions??



Instructions: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1692141&postcount=12

Be sure to get the hotfix. Download it, extract it and replace the mod folder in crysis with it.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 31, 2009)

kk ill try that i have crysis updated to 1.21 so thats all set i must be putting a file in the wrong place


----------



## bogmali (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are my issues (but I can get the game to run):

1. Cannot create a profile from within the mod, I have a Crysis profile but was deleted when I applied the mod.

2. I can sign in using my gamespy account but will get the error "could not connect" because I'm not running mod 0.02 or 0.03......

which server is everyone using?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 31, 2009)

here are my problems:

50-100 crashes or kicks, totally random, but after 5 minutes lately, today, during connecting to any server i could try thru hamachi:shadedshu

the dev team fucked up their code even more badly,than GTA4 devs did with their stuff. sad. very sad. this is an alpha btw.its just called beta.shadedshu:shadedshu

very aggressive atm. want to hit a dev, even if he did such wonders... just for crapping on his own wondersshadedshu:shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Dec 31, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> here are my problems:
> 
> 50-100 crashes or kicks, totally random, but after 5 minutes lately, today, during connecting to any server i could try thru hamachi:shadedshu
> 
> ...



Don't use a hacked copy and it will work. With the hotfix I get zero crashes.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 31, 2009)

erocker said:


> Don't use a hacked copy and it will work. With the hotfix I get zero crashes.



i mostly get kicked. on 1 crash, 15 kicks follow
i believe my copy should be fine... its an original, working without cd, and real key... that shouldnt mess with things,eh? (please, no moralities... i dont advise anybody to follow me)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 31, 2009)

If your copy is truly fine you should have no problems and no need to screw around with hamachi or any other voodoo.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 31, 2009)

I freaking give up......I cannot connect to a server because of the stupid MOD mismatch error. I know I'm running a 0.03 mod yet I cannot connect to a server that is running the same mod version:shadedshu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 31, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> If your copy is truly fine you should have no problems and no need to screw around with hamachi or any other voodoo.



the files are fine... the key is fake,as stated. but i found out, that when im alone on a dedicated server, i dont get kicked instantly, only if someone joins, and the game starts... that also happens many people with legal copies, if i interpreted their forums right, and i played with a few players, stating they using pirated Crysis, and it was no problem...
only me wasnt even able to host servers... the showed ping N/A and werent boardable

im really confused... but if i buy a real crysis now, i would bet, it will produce the same error:shadedshu oh my... im desperate

EDIT: bog, strange errors seem to enlighten the path of this mod... it seems, it doenst want to be played
 (wheter over hamachi, or over crysis directly. hamachi just simulates a lan thru web, if im not wrong )


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 31, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I freaking give up......I cannot connect to a server because of the stupid MOD mismatch error. I know I'm running a 0.03 mod yet I cannot connect to a server that is running the same mod version:shadedshu



I ran into the same thing and it was that I didnt have the 1.21 hotfix. Also I needed to go into vanilla Crysis first to creat ID then all worked fine.

And to wafer me and the hundreds of other people playing right now can tell you that if you actually buy Crysis it will work just fine. Owned it for over a year and this is the first time I've really played it. Runs and looks great with this mod and I don't have a top end system anymore either. Im running the 64 bit and havent crashed once.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 31, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I ran into the same thing and it was that I didnt have the 1.21 hotfix. Also I needed to go into vanilla Crysis first to creat ID then all worked fine.



Did all that 5-6 times now and still could not get it to connect I guess I'll just wait for the finished product.


----------



## erocker (Dec 31, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i mostly get kicked. on 1 crash, 15 kicks follow
> i believe my copy should be fine... its an original, working without cd, and real key... that shouldnt mess with things,eh? (please, no moralities... i dont advise anybody to follow me)



We cannot help you. Talk about such things on this forum are prohibited.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 31, 2009)

alright. then i may buy crysis. but i will be very dissapointed, if it will run not, even on a bought copy. i dont know, if its maybe better, to wait a little, till this mod is at least 75% of what they wanted


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 31, 2009)

The final version of the mod is expected to release for Crysis Warhead and not Crysis. Meaning that you'll have to buy Warhead to play it and it will not support Crysis. If money is tight i would suggest waiting for the final release and just buy Warhead later. 

Steam does sell Warhead and Crysis for $39 together. I already own Warhead but I bought Crysis for $29 just to play MWLL.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 31, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> The final version of the mod is expected to release for Crysis Warhead and not Crysis. Meaning that you'll have to buy Warhead to play it and it will not support Crysis. If money is tight i would suggest waiting for the final release and just buy Warhead later.
> 
> Steam does sell Warhead and Crysis for $39 together. I already own Warhead but I bought Crysis for $29 just to play MWLL.



thanks! i didnt knew that!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 31, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> alright. then i may buy crysis.



WHOOMP THERE IT IS!  I hope you waited lol

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/987/


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow. nice sale. Good thing I was able to pay almost double for Crysis alone. :rage:


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 31, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> WHOOMP THERE IT IS!  I hope you waited lol
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/987/


very cool! its even less expensive than crysis was alone before


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah way less expensive. Damn this sale rules. See you in the Inner Sphere! 

Damnit all tho I don't own Warhead and of course alone they are still full price grrr


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks wriggly, just bought it to play the mod lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 31, 2009)

np man happy new year! I'm still hoping BIG for COD4 so I can play Galactic Battlegrounds on the cheap (cause I'm probably gonna buy the damn game anyway now). Hell, for less than 14 bones I'll probably buy this too for Warhead. Can sell or give away my original boxed copy I guess.

Yesterday I was in game and spectated erocker while he shot off barrages of LRMs. God it was sweet. Wish now I got a screenshot!

Update: Hah I just tried to get to their forums to have the weapon names and description page up on my other machine while I play and it can't load cause their bandwidth is exceeded. I'm not surprised. Hell, I'll donate some cash if they ask.


----------



## Dranu (Jan 1, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I get this error How do I fix it guys? Thanks
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091228/MWLL.jpg



Exact same problem except "bin32" ("unable to find Crysis.exe in your game's bin32 folder").  What did you do to fix it?  I even deleted the actionmaps and copy and pasted the example-actionmaps_joystick one in its place in the /profile/default folder.

Frustrating!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 1, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Update: Hah I just tried to get to their forums to have the weapon names and description page up on my other machine while I play and it can't load cause their bandwidth is exceeded. I'm not surprised. Hell, I'll donate some cash if they ask.



The Steam servers are really slow right now too. I think the the slow servers are related. I've seen a boost in the number of active players as well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Well I couldn't pass up the insane 13.59 deal, looks like I'll be trying out LL, gonna start DLing now!


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 1, 2010)

well i bought the crysis deal and after dwnlding it opened crysis, created a profile and online account.
Then i installed the mod, opened it up, and started playing without any errors.
one thing i did notice is that it doesn't work well with crossfire, but that's a crysis issue.
I had to disable crossfire for it to display properly.

the game is sweet! sux i'm at work now; I want to play


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> well i bought the crysis deal and after dwnlding it opened crysis, created a profile and online account.
> Then i installed the mod, opened it up, and started playing without any errors.
> one thing i did notice is that it doesn't work well with crossfire, but that's a crysis issue.
> I had to disable crossfire for it to display properly.
> ...



Are you using 5850's? They are working great for me in CrossFire and 9.12's (not hotfix)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 1, 2010)

How do I install this? I am copying and pasting but I'm afraid that when I overwrite my game will mess up.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 1, 2010)

The only thing that has to be 'overwritten' is the actionamps.xml. Just move the original ones somewhere else first.

Can anyone give me any tips re targeting with long range missles? I cant tell as yet if im using them right.


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2010)

MW:LL Site said:
			
		

> As some of you will already know, MECHWARRIOR: LIVING LEGENDS, while currently only supported on Crysis, will at some point in a not too distant future be ported to Crysis Warhead respectively its multiplayer component Crysis Wars. For those of you still looking for Crysis Warhead/Crysis Wars or those still not owning either Crysis or Crysis Warhead/Wars, this holiday offer from Steam could be of interest: the Crysis Maximum edition which contains both games comes at $13.59 and EUR 16,98. Please check out the links below for the details.



Awesome! 

For people who have "lost" their CD keys and use hamachi: http://www.mechlivinglegends.net/forum/index.php/topic,6660.0.html

Media Gallery featuring all of the mechs and their weapons: http://www.mechlivinglegends.net/cpg/index.php

I think my favorite thing to do in game right now is use a heavier mech fitted with heavy lasers, maybe a PPC cannon or two and attack from medium/long range. Large lasers at medium range just cut off attatchments on enemy mechs like butter.


----------



## Dranu (Jan 1, 2010)

I fixed my problem.  The Fileplanet version has a top folder that needs to be deleted, so only paste the secodn layer folder "mod" into your Crysis install folder.


----------



## Dranu (Jan 1, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I freaking give up......I cannot connect to a server because of the stupid MOD mismatch error. I know I'm running a 0.03 mod yet I cannot connect to a server that is running the same mod version:shadedshu



Well seems I'm running into all the problems you are, I am having the same problem.  At least I think I am running 0.03, I DLed it form Fileplanets main site last night.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 1, 2010)

.03 is the hotifx I presume? Original was .02 I think.



erocker said:


> I think my favorite thing to do in game right now is use a heavier mech fitted with heavy lasers, maybe a PPC cannon or two and attack from medium/long range. Large lasers at medium range just cut off attatchments on enemy mechs like butter.



Yeah I can't tell if Im targeting properly based on missiles not hitting often. Got any tips or perhaps I'm missing something? Using  Target Next Enemy and Target Object Under Crosshairs keys.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> Awesome!
> 
> For people who have "lost" their CD keys and use hamachi: http://www.mechlivinglegends.net/forum/index.php/topic,6660.0.html
> 
> ...



i find it strange, that you deny me help, due to me not owning an original, but offer other users
using fake keys, just my "shady" solution... dont really know what to think about it
seems to be a communication error to me otherwise,that would be a little rude,am i right?


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i find it strange, that you deny me help, due to me not owning an original, but offer other users
> using fake keys, just my "shady" solution... dont really know what to think about it
> seems to be a communication error to me otherwise,that would be a little rude,am i right?



Keys can get lost. You admitted your copy wasn't genuine. I'm not being rude in the slightest, if you don't want to use the information I provided, don't. I don't make the rules of this forum but I have to uphold them and we exlicitly cannot speak of or partake in the conversation of getting things to work on illegal software.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 1, 2010)

wait the instructions say to put the files in the crysis directory when I did that it over wrote like 10 different files?? maybe this is why its not working for me


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> Keys can get lost. You admitted your copy wasn't genuine. I'm not being rude in the slightest, if you don't want to use the information I provided, don't. I don't make the rules of this forum but I have to uphold them and we exlicitly cannot speak of or partake in the conversation of getting things to work on illegal software.



i provided that cool info about hamachi servers before you. but nevermind.
i also dont find it very kind, if you punish people for telling the truth. i surely could have been lieing,stating i lost my Key also, but that wouldnt be correct,eh?
the Rules of this Forums are there to follow them. but i find it arrogant, if you think,you can talk for everybody. there is still a PM function, for those willing to help, without breaking the Rules thru obvious talk.
i appreciate you reminds really, but i dont like your way of talking to me.
sorry, if this sounds offensive,but i feel slightly attacked


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 1, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I can't tell if Im targeting properly based on missiles not hitting often. Got any tips or perhaps I'm missing something? Using  Target Next Enemy and Target Object Under Crosshairs keys.



Knowing which missile you're using will help with targeting. You have to stay within your missile's max range.. and for long range (LRM) you also have a minimum range that you have to respect if you want to actually hit anything. The best way to make solid contact with the missiles is to maintain a direct line of sight with your target. Lead fast moving targets as well.. even if you have a lock it's tough to hit a strafing light mech at 90Km/h.


@ erocker. Yes. Cuts like butter is a pretty good way to put it. I just cut the arm of a fresh madcat in 3 bursts of a 3 shot heavy laser setup. 


Who's up for playing tonight?


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 1, 2010)

ok i downloaded the mech warrior torrent. when I extract it with winrAR where exactly do I extract it to?? crogramfiles(x86)\electronic arts\crytek\crysis  or is there a subfile in the crysis directory it has to be extracted to?? because when I extracted it in my crysis folder it replaced game files and then crysis its self no longer worked so i had to uninstal then re instal crysis working on a fully updated fresh crysis instal i havent even started a profile yet. where to i extract the mech warrior mod to exactly??


----------



## bogmali (Jan 2, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I appreciate you reminds really, but I don't like your way of talking to me. Sorry, if this sounds offensive, *but I feel slightly attacked*



Velvet-dude he's a good guy and just doing his job as a mod. He doesn't mean anything personal and you just took it "a little" out of context

Now back to the topic..........I still couldn't get it to connect to any server so I've given up on it (at the moment until I get the itch again). I might try that Hamachi trick to see if it works.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 2, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Velvet-dude he's a good guy and just doing his job as a mod. He doesn't mean anything personal and you just took it "a little" out of context
> 
> Now back to the topic..........I still couldn't get it to connect to any server so I've given up on it (at the moment until I get the itch again). I might try that Hamachi trick to see if it works.



I know, hes just doing his job...maybe i just understood him wrong, but i dont like it, if people talk,like they have the "universe" behind them. i have to borrow with that very often in real life, and its quite a weak point on me, which can drive me mad easily.But im sorry if this was meant other,than i read from it possible, regarding i had arguments quite a few times, because of me not beeing a native english speaker.
my problem also didnt vanished, no matter what i tried.
i believe i have to pass out for a certain time. sadly, i missed the steam sale yesterday, because my friends forced me to drink with them.
so i cant even test, if the fake key was the reason.
damn,the game is quite nice. maybe im lucky, and a patch for MWLL will fix it.
otherwise, i will have to wait and to buy crysis wars,when the final is out
anyways, i wish you fierce battles,lanciers and clanners!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2010)

What the hell you knew aobut the sale way early you couldn't start the download before going on to get hammered?

Thanks TRIPTEX, maybe Ill see you on a server tonight...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 2, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What the hell you knew aobut the sale way early you couldn't start the download before going on to get hammered?
> 
> Thanks TRIPTEX, maybe Ill see you on a server tonight...



i own no credit card, and wasnt able to ask my Mother anymore, because i was rushed by my buddies. i forgot this is a 1 day sale. bad luck. now im doomed to suffer


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Sucks, I DL'd it from Steam asap yesterday, but something messed up and I had to redownload, now its moving at snail speed, I started the DL yesterday at like noon and I'm only at 67% and moving at 128kB/s :/ I want to play, but damn this DL speed blows, yesterday I was getting 1.3mb/s...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok I got it working but now it crashes as soon as I join a server it goes to load then bam Stopes Responding.

How can I fix this?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I can't play the game, I have the same name here as I have on my gamespy account, but in Crysis it will not let me login to gamespy with an account name that starts with a number, or an email. I then tried making one that didnt start with a number on the name or email and it gave me an email error :/

**EDIT**
More testing, I can't login with anything, I made one random one in anger and it worked, but I can't remember it, any other random attempts I try, nothing working.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 2, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok I got it working but now it crashes as soon as I join a server it goes to load then bam Stopes Responding.
> 
> How can I fix this?



There are a few reasons this can happen. Try to add you entire user (c:\users\%username%\) folder in your excluded files for your antivirus if you have AVG installed. Also completely disable UAC.



ALSO Everyone should check out this THREAD for a list of all weapons and gadgets. Very useful when deciding what to buy.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 2, 2010)

finally got it running wohooooo!!! found a better step by step guide for it


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 2, 2010)

ok so i try to loin to get onto a server multiplayer and i get "crysis has stopped working" every time i log in wtf??


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 2, 2010)

same problem as aphex dreamer here i dont know what you mean add the username file to the excluded files in avg it doesnt let me do the entire username folder i have to pick a specific file


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2010)

Go to Services in Task Manager and shut it down. All of it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 2, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> same problem as aphex dreamer here i dont know what you mean add the username file to the excluded files in avg it doesnt let me do the entire username folder i have to pick a specific file



I don't have AVG and get it.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 2, 2010)

ok guys don't forget to create/login to your account in crysis first b4 starting up MWLL.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah and use the launcher they provide, not "load mod" in Crysis. If you have a clean Crysis 1.21, installed the mwll folder (including hot fix) in Mods folder in the Crysis folder, and have a login and password that can get you into the server browser in Crysis then it should work! Does here and for plenty of other folks. I have had zero issues once the above was met.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> ok guys don't forget to create/login to your account in crysis first b4 starting up MWLL.



That login is confusing, is it a Crysis only thing or is it Gamespy? It says Crynet, but then up top it says Gamespy, but my Gamespy login doesn't work, and neither did Marineborns.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 2, 2010)

i am logged in to gamespy comrade in windows start the mod but cant login to the one in game??? is it different or does it use the same username???


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2010)

It uses the "Crynet" username. I had a Gamespy login too but it wouldnt take that. Had to make new login/password in vanilla Crysis.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 2, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> i am logged in to gamespy comrade in windows start the mod but cant login to the one in game??? is it different or does it use the same username???



I am pretty sure it's different, even though it says Gamespy in game also, kind of stupid, not sure why it suggest comrade and all that other crap, then doesn't even use it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah it's different and definitely kind of confusing. You should be able to get it to work though!


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 3, 2010)

well lol i went I created a new account via crysis and upon logging in "crysis has stopped working" still! someone has to have had this problem i have no idea what is causing it whatsoever. has there been any documentation of crysis not working with creative drivers?? i know some games had problems with them thats the only thing i can think of. hell i even have crysis running in compatability mode with no end result! i have uninstalled, reinstalled, patched and reinstalled the mod about 3 times today and its the same problem there has to be something conflicting with this somehow.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 3, 2010)

ok so i thought maybe it was windows firewall or uac so i disabled them both still does the same thing!?!?!?!?! this is frustrating! now even when i go to play crysis with out the mod it does it! i tried creating an account in crysis this is all i get this stupid error! the crysis single player works fine im so angry im about to burn this damn game and watch it go up in flames!!!!!


----------



## Raovac (Jan 3, 2010)

I had the same problem with the Gamespy login bull. I kept hearing you gotta create an account. Never got an understandable answer so I first created a new profile under my name Raovac, put in the Crysis CD, at the start menu there is a register button, so I registered my game with EA (I never register games) Then I started normal crysis, got to the multiplayer screen, attempted to get into an internet game, got the Gamespy login screen again, decided to register with gamespy (never have) exited the game totally, clicked on the supplied MWLL exe. got into multiplayer screen, clicked on internet play, got the gamespy login, loged in, and wham, I'm in woohoo. Now to just get things to work with my joystick so I can stop dieing LOL.

Anyone able to get a Logitech Wingman FF joystick to work??


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Best mod I've seen, ever.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Best mod I've seen, ever.



We'll see, it seems good, but I'm still partial to bf 1942 DC mod


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Best mod I've seen, ever.



the better the game,the bigger the errors, panther
they need to simplify the procedure of installing somehow, for noobs.
and i would appreciate if they will port it very fast to crysis wars


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

I meant visually guys, outstanding piece of work, I know they've already got a great engine to work on but shit damn, I've been modding games for years or at least playing a whole bunch ( every game I get after I've done it I mod it) I've never seen so much effort put into a mod XD


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I meant visually guys, outstanding piece of work, I know they've already got a great engine to work on but shit damn, I've been modding games for years or at least playing a whole bunch ( every game I get after I've done it I mod it) I've never seen so much effort put into a mod XD



there are quite a few source mods, that surely took years to develop.sadly the engine is not as capable as the cryengine is, so mods to develop will take much longer. but they look better, and the physics are much more realistic


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm currently fiddling about with fallout 3.

Must have mod, Project beauty HD. Makes faces less hideous in fallout 3.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I'm currently fiddling about with fallout 3.
> 
> Must have mod, Project beauty HD. Makes faces less hideous in fallout 3.



you have links for such stuff? i worship fallout 3!
any graphical improvements are highly appreciated!
LOD tweaking already showed me a vastly larger enviroment... a whole another wasteland
any cfg to share?


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 3, 2010)

i give up i keep getting this damn error and have scoured the net with no answers whatsoever im currently uninstalling crysis so i can re install it and just play the game! good luck all guess im stuck just watching the videos


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2010)

What error are you getting?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you have links for such stuff? i worship fallout 3!
> any graphical improvements are highly appreciated!
> LOD tweaking already showed me a vastly larger enviroment... a whole another wasteland
> any cfg to share?




Sure

Animation tweek, so far only idle animations but it makes a nice difference, guns are held more realistically, people stand up straight etc
http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=7670

Project Beauty HD, face shape correction, better textures, children look less freaky, and moria now looks like a normal person 
http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6341

Mod Manager, not sure if you'll need this for texture only mods but grab it anyways, very handy
http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=640

"Fellout" Makes the lighting MUCH more realistic, skys are now blue like they would be 200 years after nukes, dust would of settled by then after all  night time is VERY VERY dark, like night time in real life, green hue that everything had is now gone.
http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2672

Download this guys terrain and texture packs, makes rivet city look freaken amazing
http://www.fallout3nexus.com/modules/members/index.php?id=309068

Those are the main graphics only ones.

I've also got "green world" installed, as I think plants would of recovered by this time also, ontop of that I've done the oasis quest so wanted the world to look pretty NOW lol
(changes grass and trees to live ones)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Sure
> 
> Animation tweek, so far only idle animations but it makes a nice difference, guns are held more realistically, people stand up straight etc
> http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=7670
> ...



awesome.
the fellout mod gets instantly loaded! perfect! many thanks panther!


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> What error are you getting?



i try logging into multiplayer in crysis or the mod and it spit out "crysis has stopped working" and shuts down every time.
I uninstalled again and just finished reinstalling now im going to patch and restart then try extracting the mod again and see what happens. this is my last time though for sure if it dont work then im going to burn the game! lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there anyway to get 64 bit Crysis in Steam cause I don't have it and a patched I downloaded didnt work either.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

64bit and 32bit exes are included in the game, you may have to go to the game directory to find it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> 64bit and 32bit exes are included in the game, you may have to go to the game directory to find it



i own an "original" (the dvd was!), that never had a bin64 folder. never. is that strange?
i wondered a few weeks ago, as i saw it was missing


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine only had an exe, no other extra files, if you have vista or seven, search for play crysis if the 64bit version is on your computer it will show up along with the standard one.

By search I mean press windows key then type : ]


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 3, 2010)

arghh the mechwarior/crysis gods must hate me 7 uninstalls 7 reinstall 7 patches 7 mod extractions still the same "crysis has stopped working" error in windows 7 64bit


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah well normal Crysis (and Warhead) don't work for me at all so I win


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 3, 2010)

the game run s great for me


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2010)

don't just hate when you get enough credits to buy an atlas and the game crashes on you!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> don't just hate when you get enough credits to buy an atlas and the game crashes on you!!!





So this mod is as stable as  fallout 3 you say?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> So this mod is as stable as  fallout 3 you say?





but it is a lot of fun even when it crashes. i cant wait for them to fix all the bugs!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 3, 2010)

It's a lot of fun even though I get like 1 kill for every 10 deaths!  I need to learn the weapons better. Scoring hits isn't such a problem...

Yeah I've had a few crashes but probably my video card overclock which I'm still working on.


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2010)

I would love to see an engineer/medic mech for repairing other mechs on the field.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> I would love to see an engineer/medic mech for repairing other mechs on the field.



yea that would be great! 

also, erocker get on TS!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2010)

mech warrior time!!! look for erockers server! the pass is tpu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> I would love to see an engineer/medic mech for repairing other mechs on the field.


in MC2,there were vehicles for that purpose.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2010)

alright! ~ 7 pm eastern time we will have a TPU match! get your asses in your mechs!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 3, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2010)

game time


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100103/APU_front.gif
> 
> 
> game time



this is now my avatar. simply amazing!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 3, 2010)

Server not up then yet right? Didn't see...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Server not up then yet right? Didn't see...



he said 7pm est its currently 6:42 est seeing as netiehr erocker or easy are on teamspeak atm id say the server isnt up yet


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 3, 2010)

Just making sure...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2010)

hey guys im hosting for now.

look for the game easyrhino

the pass is tpu


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 4, 2010)

join easyrhino's server

pass= tpu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2010)

playong on easyrhino again. too much lag everywhere else. open server now.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 4, 2010)

id play but cant get the game to work!


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 4, 2010)

aww man i missed it   :'(
gauss rifle action ftw!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2010)

perhaps we can organize something for tomorrow


----------



## Gabkicks (Jan 4, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 4, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> arghh the mechwarior/crysis gods must hate me 7 uninstalls 7 reinstall 7 patches 7 mod extractions still the same "crysis has stopped working" error in windows 7 64bit



just run the 32bit exe with compatibility for Vista SP2. Didnt crash anymore even after hours of playing. Not even once ever since..


----------



## sike89 (Jan 4, 2010)

yesterdays TPU game was fun but there needs to be more people lol
it must be planned like 3 days in advance or something...

to overclocking101
for running the game on windows 7 64bit  i have absolutely no problems and hardly ever crash. i just run the 32 not the 64 and cancel gamespy every time and it seems to let me play.

this may be dumb but have you put in the new files for the .03 patch thing?  i put all the files that were there in the game folder. might be the problem? i dunno...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 4, 2010)

If I can get my Crysis to work I'll play a few games, but tehy just won't load when I click the exes :/

Warhead at least trys, I just get the menu screen with no menu!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2010)

alright, i set up a dedicated server for this game on my box. had to do a bunch of nonsense since this is beta but it should be stable. great pings for those of us on the east coast and not terrible elsewhere.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 4, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> alright, i set up a dedicated server for this game on my box. had to do a bunch of nonsense since this is beta but it should be stable. great pings for those of us on the east coast and not terrible elsewhere.



Your server was really stable for me last night. Ping was consistent and I didnt notice anyone else lag warping around the map which is always a plus. 

Did you by chance get your server's ping to show in the main list?  

I know most people don't bother joining servers without the ping displayed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Your server was really stable for me last night. Ping was consistent and I didnt notice anyone else lag warping around the map which is always a plus.
> 
> Did you by chance get your server's ping to show in the main list?
> 
> I know most people don't bother joining servers without the ping displayed.



im not sure why ping wasnt showing up. maybe now that it is up 24/7 the ping will show up. i think maybe it has something to do with gamespy which runs the server listing. i hate gamespy.


----------



## sike89 (Jan 4, 2010)

gamespy sucks.. always making me click CANCEL when i start up MWLL..

and your server is amazing for me not one single bit of lag.
ill be on the game tonight for sure.

and yeah triptex i love playing maps where people are lag jumping all over the place haha..
when i first started playing it i thought it was some mech that had teleport and i spent so much time trying to find the one who had it LMAO


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 4, 2010)

I didn't feel/see any lag (I too see the lag jump sometimes and also thought it was a mech feature at first lol) but I had a ping of between 125 and 200. Get like 20-50 on Battle Box Red. Maybe was my end (cable) but I seem to be in a pretty lightly used node in general.

Lag update:

http://www.mechlivinglegends.net/forum/index.php/topic,6766.0.html


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 4, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I didn't feel/see any lag (I too see the lag jump sometimes and also thought it was a mech feature at first lol) but I had a ping of between 125 and 200. Get like 20-50 on Battle Box Red. Maybe was my end (cable) but I seem to be in a pretty lightly used node in general.
> 
> Lag update:
> 
> http://www.mechlivinglegends.net/forum/index.php/topic,6766.0.html



i knew the lag couldn't be on my end.
the thing i hate THE most is when there is a lag spike and BAM I'm dead....
i wonder how the other person killed me, and how come they got no lag.... 

*RHINO*:do you mind posting the ip or at least pm?
thx


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 4, 2010)

mine crashes at the multiplayer loin section i cant loginto multiplayer at all let aone see servers of anykind


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> i knew the lag couldn't be on my end.
> the thing i hate THE most is when there is a lag spike and BAM I'm dead....
> i wonder how the other person killed me, and how come they got no lag....
> 
> ...



just look for game name 'easyrhino' no pass.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 4, 2010)

nope same thing even under compatibility mode when i try my gamespy login it just crashes for no reason whatsoever


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 5, 2010)

Want to play the x64 version though a Steam downloaded version? 

I did and I found this.. tested working.



			
				rior123 said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I managed to grab a retail DVD and made a copy of the Bin64 folder.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Want to play the x64 version though a Steam downloaded version?



Right on! We need to bench the two. I haven't had a chance yet. Though 32-bit versus 64-bit tests in Crysis don't seem to show much difference from what I've read.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 5, 2010)

well i have written it down as a gamespy error of some sort that no one seems to have a fix for during my internet search for an answer i have come across countless threads with my same problem but no fix anywhere im just going to install vista back on my old hdd and run it that way. my crysis multiplayer and gamespy worked on vista 32bit


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 5, 2010)

i got the server to show ping finally. i had to put the server on dmz and turn off the firewall. then execute the dedicated server and then turn on the firewall and turn off dmz.  works great though!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i got the server to show ping finally. i had to put the server on dmz and turn off the firewall. then execute the dedicated server and then turn on the firewall and turn off dmz.  works great though!



wait wtf?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 5, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> wait wtf?



it doesnt make sense but it worked. server 2008 firewall exceptions were setup properly and it still wouldnt show the ping readout in the server listing. so i put it in dmz, turned off the firewall and restarted the mwll dedicated server and it worked.

me ->  <- MW:LL


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> well i have written it down as a gamespy error of some sort that no one seems to have a fix for during my internet search for an answer i have come across countless threads with my same problem but no fix anywhere im just going to install vista back on my old hdd and run it that way. my crysis multiplayer and gamespy worked on vista 32bit



Right on. If any game right now is worth reinstalling a damn OS to play it's this one!


----------



## sike89 (Jan 5, 2010)

i tested as well and it works great! also not a single crash in a full game lol

Thanks triptex


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 5, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Right on. If any game right now is worth reinstalling a damn OS to play it's this one!



I had to do this the day after the beta came out. Crysis crashed for me in W7x64 so reinstalled Vistax64. 

crash to dasktop...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been lucky apparently. Had some account difficulties at first but wasn't using regular Crysis. Otherwise smooth sailing for the most part.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 5, 2010)

issues with the server. windows server 2008 sucks. crysis also sucks. so handling a beta mod isnt exactly a cakewalk. will check back later.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 5, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Want to play the x64 version though a Steam downloaded version?
> 
> I did and I found this.. tested working.



my hero


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2010)

Dedicated to that sniping **** Snarf:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxzBy71DxUU


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 5, 2010)

damnit, i will just wait until they convert it over to crysis wars... that way i can run it on the linux server!


----------



## sike89 (Jan 5, 2010)

here is end game pic of me and triptex beating the poop out of people
Epic Win!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 5, 2010)

Another good night of giant robot death. Sike89 managed to find a tank bug to get the tanks up to 300km/h.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 5, 2010)

...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 5, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Another good night of giant robot death. Sike89 managed to find a tank bug to get the tanks up to 300km/h.



That's the stuff you should be reporting to MW:LL devs


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 5, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> That's the stuff you should be reporting to MW:LL devs



We'll think about it. 

I want to use in a around first.. Maybe when I'm getting swarmed by several enemies (tanks, mechs, and BA) I'll just dash off with a massive burst of speed and disappear into the night like Michale J Fox.


----------



## sike89 (Jan 5, 2010)

so me and triptex have been doing tons of testing with damage to mech legs and arms and other things. and have been trying to find the best weapons to just destroy things and what not and then i found this..

MWLL damage chart of weapons

it gives tons of information about each weapon and i cant stop reading it.

hope it has not been posted before but enjoy!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 5, 2010)

sike89 said:


> so me and triptex have been doing tons of testing with damage to mech legs and arms and other things. and have been trying to find the best weapons to just destroy things and what not and then i found this..
> 
> MWLL damage chart of weapons
> 
> ...



Good find. Best enjoyed with this thread. http://www.mechlivinglegends.net/forum/index.php/topic,6427.0.html 

Although I'm a bit disappointed with the damage of the ArrowIV  (450dmg)

"ARROW IV=  "Arrow IV Missile Artillery System"
Extremely long-range missile artillery system.  Fires one missile per salvo but has a *high damage potential.*"

High damage potential my ass.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 6, 2010)

clpl ftw!!
and hgauss rifle!!

u'll shred them like nothing


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyone here who plays this MW:LL?
Does it support joystick with throttle and rudderpedals, and do I need Crysis to run it also (since it is a mod, I guess "yes")?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 6, 2010)

TechnicalFreak said:


> Anyone here who plays this MW:LL?
> Does it support joystick with throttle and rudderpedals, and do I need Crysis to run it also (since it is a mod, I guess "yes")?



You do need a legitimate copy of Crysis to play the mod. 

The game does support joysticks but setting up the controls will all be manual unless you can get the files from someone else with the same joystick. Editing the controls will be all XML worsk so YMMV.   I'm not sure about rudder pedals but I guess it's the same story as the joystick.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 6, 2010)

sike89 said:


> so me and triptex have been doing tons of testing with damage to mech legs and arms and other things. and have been trying to find the best weapons to just destroy things and what not and then i found this



So what did you find though in your personal testing?

And here's two just posted official "how to play" videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBqvcVvYgZY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-95fMkBtO3c


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh what? How have I missed this? I need to go find Crysis.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, I just wanted to get this back on the first page for anyone that might not have seen it yet, like El Fiendo


----------



## sike89 (Jan 14, 2010)

lol you got me all excited BarbaricSoul i though something interesting happened on MWLL but twas just a bump


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

sike89 said:


> lol you got me all excited BarbaricSoul i though something interesting happened on MWLL but twas just a bump



Sorry man, didnt mean to get you all excited. I will update these thread from time to time when new content is released for MWLL and when my league( www.mechwarriorleagues.com ) is ready to start supporting the mod


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2010)

haha like sike i also thought there was some fancy new update to MWLL. sigh...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 14, 2010)

Aye... tis but a bit disappointing. 

We be needing some more infos.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 14, 2010)

I went and bought Crysis just a day or so after I posted that comment. I'd be interested to see the increase of sales (if any) of Crysis due to this.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 14, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I went and bought Crysis just a day or so after I posted that comment. I'd be interested to see the increase of sales (if any) of Crysis due to this.



Although it would be tough to link them with anything other than coincidence the Steam sale of the Crysis Maximum pack drove sales of that package to the top 5 sellers for the month of Dec, 2009.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 14, 2010)

this game roxXXxX

BAs are the best


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 14, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I went and bought Crysis just a day or so after I posted that comment. I'd be interested to see the increase of sales (if any) of Crysis due to this.





TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Although it would be tough to link them with anything other than coincidence the Steam sale of the Crysis Maximum pack drove sales of that package to the top 5 sellers for the month of Dec, 2009.



Like Trip said, the Crysis sale sold a ton. I was one of the first to buy it and start DLing it, it was very early in the morning and I was downloading at 1.3mb/s. But I got an error and had to redownload, didn't get a chance till later that day (1pm) and it ended up taking like 16 hours to download and I could only get around 125kb/s....


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wish I could play the damn thing. My build isn't finished yet and this laptop sure as hell wont run Crysis. :-(


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 16, 2010)

*Open Beta Version 0.1.0 is released. Get it here.*

http://www.thelivinglegends.net/index.php?action=downloads;sa=downfile;id=80

http://www.thelivinglegends.net/index.php?action=downloads;sa=downfile;id=82



			
				MWLL said:
			
		

> Many new features, game balancing changes and bug fixes have worked their way into this update, so please familiarize yourself with the release notes found below!
> 
> Installation is very simple!
> 
> ...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, I've been AFK acouple days, Triptex beat me to posting about the patch. Thx for covering my slackness.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 17, 2010)

No problem. I did make that post seconds after the update was official. I had seen it on the (TLL) clan forum almost an hour before it hit the MWLL site.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 18, 2010)

good stuff.
i like that it takes longer to lvl
maybe too long


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm on the fence here. Not only did they increase the prices of the Jets I use most but it also take far too long to get there. I understand the notion of keeping people fight on the ground at the beginning of the round but the Shiva with 4 F-bombs is now 85000 cbills. Which is retarded IMO. 

Also I played a round on Inferno and was in fist place on the entire server for the entire round. Had over 20 kills and 4 deaths. Through all of this I never even reached Sa-Kahn. What is the point of having a rank which is completely unreachable in a regular game.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 18, 2010)

For some odd reason, I've been rocking the Power Armor / Elementals exclusively. I haven't even stepped foot into a mech yet. I just strap on my 'hand cannon' for 3000 and go charging into battle while rocking the jump jets. Most times I can go a match without getting killed, though I only score 1-2 kills myself. You get a lot of points for doing this though, I think they're basically giving you 'man points' for doing it.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 18, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> For some odd reason, I've been rocking the Power Armor / Elementals exclusively. I haven't even stepped foot into a mech yet. I just strap on my 'hand cannon' for 3000 and go charging into battle while rocking the jump jets. Most times I can go a match without getting killed, though I only score 1-2 kills myself. You get a lot of points for doing this though, I think they're basically giving you 'man points' for doing it.



I've noticed that too,
i usually go out with a partisan w/Ac5 once that's dead i eject and kill them with mt manppc 

it gives good amount of points for fighting as a BA/elemental


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 18, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> I've noticed that too,
> i usually go out with a partisan w/Ac5 once that's dead i eject and kill them with mt manppc
> 
> it gives good amount of points for fighting as a BA/elemental



I am partial to the AC/5 Partisan as well. It can kill most light 'Mechs pretty reliably, and it is often ignored in favor of more attractive targets.

My fav tank has to be the Oro. The configuration with the LBX20, LBX10 and Flamers is incredibly versatile. The big guns eat lights and mediums for breakfast and are a threat even for larger units. Tanks are often ignored, and the flamer is an excellent way to kill enemy battlearmor.

The one time I actually played long enough without getting dropped to get into the really big machines, I came out with one conclusion: The four LBX20 Mad Cat MkII is death itself. I ripped through four 'Mechs (Cougar, Shadow Cat, Vulture, Awesome), in this order in a 4v2 engagement and then retired for an ammo reload, and I highly doubt that it was because I'm such an amazing player. The machine is just insane.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 18, 2010)

This may have been brought up, but what is everyone using for input devices? I've attempted getting my piddly Sidewinder Joystick up and working but that didn't work out so well (it didn't), so I'm keeping it to mouse and keyboard.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 18, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> This may have been brought up, but what is everyone using for input devices? I've attempted getting my piddly Sidewinder Joystick up and working but that didn't work out so well (it didn't), so I'm keeping it to mouse and keyboard.



I got a profile for my x52, but I wasn't happy with it. Mouse and keyboard for now.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 18, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> I am partial to the AC/5 Partisan as well. It can kill most light 'Mechs pretty reliably, and it is often ignored in favor of more attractive targets.
> 
> My fav tank has to be the Oro. The configuration with the LBX20, LBX10 and Flamers is incredibly versatile. The big guns eat lights and mediums for breakfast and are a threat even for larger units. Tanks are often ignored, and the flamer is an excellent way to kill enemy battlearmor.
> 
> The one time I actually played long enough without getting dropped to get into the really big machines, I came out with one conclusion: The four LBX20 Mad Cat MkII is death itself. I ripped through four 'Mechs (Cougar, Shadow Cat, Vulture, Awesome), in this order in a 4v2 engagement and then retired for an ammo reload, and I highly doubt that it was because I'm such an amazing player. The machine is just insane.



You still might be a damn good player though.. that 'Mech is a killer though


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> You still might be a damn good player though.. that 'Mech is a killer though



Atlas is UBER! i just stood in 2 reactor explosions,with it, and was only orange after killing 2 people 3 times. they at least used 1 assault mech,and one medium sized. damn, i went back to get me new ammo and repairs two times! this atlas sure takes a punch, and its bigness,toughness and ruthless weapon barrage, have an enormous effect upon people that died a few times against it. my old MW 4 skills lived today,yay! (Circle of Death, and endless running around my Enemy )
(i still use "my" version of Crysis, and after patching it with the unflawed 0.1.0 patch, and using tunngle instead of hamachi + deachtivated cheat protection allowed me crashless hours. once the server quitted, but otherwise, everything was lagless and fine! im really impressed!)


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 19, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> This may have been brought up, but what is everyone using for input devices? I've attempted getting my piddly Sidewinder Joystick up and working but that didn't work out so well (it didn't), so I'm keeping it to mouse and keyboard.



I bought a Logitech Freedom to try flying fighters with it, but the control mechanism for Aerospace fighters sucks even with a Joystick. Controls are incredibly sluggish and non-responsive and setting up a strafing run is still a game of luck while the fighter bounces around like crazy.

They need to do something about fighter and VTOL controls.

Now the joystick is collecting dust and I'm back to my G15 and MX1100.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 6, 2010)

Excellent! They won Mod Of The Year 2009, as deserved IMO. 

http://www.moddb.com/events/2009-mod-of-the-year-awards/features/players-choice-mod-of-the-year-2009


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 19, 2010)

*News Update*

copied/pasted from MW:LL Home page


MechWarrior: Living Legends – Newsflash February 2010


Welcome to a small news update from the team of MechWarrior: Living Legends. Two months have passed since the release of the very first public beta version of our Crysis Total Conversion Modification and we’ve of course been monitoring your feedback very closely. Before we get to that, however, we’d like to thank all of you who voted for us in ModDB’s Mod Of The Year 2009 competition. After winning Editor’s Choice for “Best Multiplayer Mod”, it was your votes that allowed us to also take #1 position in Player’s Choice for that category. Yet none of this is news to those of you who visit our website or follow us on Facebook or Twitter, so let’s move on to the actual news which do, among other things, include the release date of our next beta patch.

I. MechWarrior: Living Legends and Fileplanet team up for reinforcements



As said earlier, we did monitor your feedback in our beta forums very closely and of course did not just drop work after the initial beta release, so we’re already preparing the release of another patch. In cooperation with the kind folk at Fileplanet, we’ll be releasing the MechWarrior: Living Legends Reinforcement pack, which will be a completely updated client including all patches and bugfixes done to this point. Before you ask, yes, there is a release date for this already: both, the MWLL Reinforcement pack as well as the separate patch will be released on Thursday, February 25th. Please understand that we can not give a specific release time, but will of course announce the release on our website and through Facebook/Twitter as usual.

II. Cheat protection coming

It has come to our attention that a number of users decided to go the easy way and modify their game files to gain unfair advantages in multiplayer matches. While we would have prefered to work on cheat protection together with chosen league partners at a later point, we consider this matter to be too serious to leave unanswered any longer. Therefore, we’ve reassigned our coders from working on new features to working on protective measures which will be included in the upcoming patch. Please understand that we will not be discussing the methods and mechanics of this protection in public for obvious reasons. Of course we don’t believe to be done with this subject, but still hope it helps bring back the fun to all fair players.

III. Sneak peek: Clan Heavy Mech Nova Cat

One of those Mechs that have been featured before but did not make it into the beta release was this heavy Clan beauty, the Nova Cat. The screenshots below show the four textured variants that will arrive with the upcoming patch. Please remember that this is just a sneak peek and details might be made available at a later point.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 19, 2010)

Sweet, hopefully this will fix my issues. Haven't played it since about a month ago so for all I know my past issues have been fixed Will wait for this patch and reinforcement pack.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 19, 2010)

Any specifics on the hacks that exist out there?


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 26, 2010)

MechWarrior: Living Legends Open Beta 0.2.0 Released\

http://www.mechlivinglegends.net/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 26, 2010)

Sweet! Quite a change log...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 26, 2010)

My Tunngle Server is up and running... for everyone that would like to join. just google for "tunngle",download it,register, and search for "mech" in the integrated search bar
mostly recommended to Europeans tho, because the Server is German,otherwise the ping will be above 100 for you


----------



## scgt1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok wtf
I just downloaded the beta that is on their download page (0.2.0) I'm setting up the I7 rig in a temporary case and on air :-( I just installed Crysis and Crysis warhead then installed the 0.2.0 beta and it will not run. 32 bit craps out on loading with windows 7 error and 64 bit loads to a black screen and thats it. Had to ctrl alt delete my way out. 

So.... whats the deal with this thing?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 26, 2010)

scgt1 said:


> Ok wtf
> I just downloaded the beta that is on their download page (0.2.0) I'm setting up the I7 rig in a temporary case and on air :-( I just installed Crysis and Crysis warhead then installed the 0.2.0 beta and it will not run. 32 bit craps out on loading with windows 7 error and 64 bit loads to a black screen and thats it. Had to ctrl alt delete my way out.
> 
> So.... whats the deal with this thing?



Try setting compatibility mode to vista.


----------



## scgt1 (Mar 26, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Try setting compatibility mode to vista.



Still Crysis has stopped working bla bla bla

Man I've waited for this mod for so long now I just get


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 29, 2010)

Beta 0.4.0 just released

http://www.mechlivinglegends.net/2010-12/mechwarrior-living-legends-open-beta-0-4-0-released/


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 29, 2010)

Downloading now


----------



## AsRock (Dec 29, 2010)

Was all  happy till i read Crysis Mod.  Although i would not be surprised if it's better than Crysis it self lol.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 29, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Was all  happy till i read Crysis Mod.  Although i would not be surprised if it's better than Crysis it self lol.



its total conversion, and the engine doesnt guzzle that much anymore


----------



## bogmali (Dec 29, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Downloading now



Same here


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Still in beta, interesting. I'll have to try it again, wasn't bad before.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah it'll run on Crysis Wars now instead too which, of course, has better netcode. Wonder if it's still moving to Warhead; if Wars is now supported would there be any point? 

And AsRock this seemed to run a lot better than Crysis itself while still looking really good-even Beta 1-and this mod is definitely worth the cost of Crysis in the Steam sale (for another hour or so anyway).


----------



## AsRock (Dec 29, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its total conversion, and the engine doesnt guzzle that much anymore



Well just got Crysis  just for this mod  and because steam have it for $10  .


What you needed to run Crysis was and is not my issue with the game it's the gameplay and story they forgot about.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 29, 2010)

also just bought me the maximum edition,and if you, or anyone wants to add a fellow Mechwarrior, search for "EmperorsChamp" 

yeah the story was kinda weak and unforfilled, the best part is missing.... but i kinda hope for a better story in Crysis 2


----------



## Krony (Dec 30, 2010)

Just crashes to desktop when i try run it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2010)

Krony said:


> Just crashes to desktop when i try run it



ran the autoupdater already for patch 0.4.1?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 30, 2010)

If you haven't already then read the info/manual/faq/whatever at the website. There were some things to know to get it to run properly, at least in the earlier betas.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 30, 2010)

Can you play it online now? When it came out so many people couldn't get the gamespy shit to work. Still baffles me why any major game would want to be dependent on something so awful.


----------



## Krony (Dec 30, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ran the autoupdater already for patch 0.4.1?



Yea i ran that it's 0.4.1 but just crashes to desktop on startup, maybe cos i have a digital download version of Crysis idk.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2010)

Krony said:


> Yea i ran that it's 0.4.1 but just crashes to desktop on startup, maybe cos i have a digital download version of Crysis idk.



for me it says server authentication failed (3), sucks in my opinion! hope they sort this bug out, whether steam or the guys of MWLL


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 30, 2010)

tempted to buy crisis or crisis wars just to play this... is it enjoyable without a joystick? I remember the old one sucking ass without one.

I do have a 360 controller


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 30, 2010)

Definitely. There are a lot of controls but it's totally manageable. There is/was an image of the control layout as well. Can be changed but it was annoying cfg editing, at least in the beginning.



Velvet Wafer said:


> for me it says server authentication failed (3), sucks in my opinion! hope they sort this bug out, whether steam or the guys of MWLL



This is ringing a bell. You have to be able to log in to vanilla Crysis. Google for this issue or check their website.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Definitely. There are a lot of controls but it's totally manageable. There is/was an image of the control layout as well. Can be changed but it was annoying cfg editing, at least in the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> This is ringing a bell. You have to be able to log in to vanilla Crysis. Google for this issue or check their website.



im able to play vanilla wars without a hitch, for hours, but on MWLL im instantly greeted by this message upon joining a server


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 30, 2010)

You're using their launcher I assume? I got it downloaded for Wars as well but haven't tried it yet. Tomorrow; gotta crash.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You're using their launcher I assume? I got it downloaded for Wars as well but haven't tried it yet. Tomorrow; gotta crash.



yeah, i do indeed!


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2011)

I can't get any servers to come up. Firewall isn't blocking or anything. Anyone know what I need to do?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> I can't get any servers to come up. Firewall isn't blocking or anything. Anyone know what I need to do?



did you autoupdated to the latest version, 0.4.2?
otherwise there will appear no servers, i had that bug before updating.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 10, 2011)

just bumping this thread, because i stumbled on an interesting info:


> In January 2007, Newsweek magazine reported that the Pentagon had granted development funds to The University of Texas at Dallas' nanotechnologist Ray Baughman to develop *military-grade artificial myomer fibers*. These electrically-contractive fibers are intended to increase the strength-to-weight ratio of movement systems in military powered armor.[7]


and are probably used in the sarcos XOS2,or would enable engineers to built real mechs... go figure, all the stuff needed is already existant, just not all parts are developed as far


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 10, 2011)

power armors for now i guess. buncha toads on the reallife battlefield  (elemental battle armors)


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 10, 2011)

so is it working??? i never got it working in the first place but i think ill give it a go


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 10, 2011)

I haven't given it a whirl again yet, keep meaning to but have been busy with other games and stuff. Also having some IQ issue with Crysis on my new cards that I need to work out first.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 10, 2011)

i always had the "cant login" problem last time I tried it but hopefully it has been simplified


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 10, 2011)

Works just fine for me. If you see someone named "Sovereign" trying to fly an ASF (usually unsuccessfully), that would be me. This is downright awesome when running across three monitors.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 10, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> power armors for now i guess



as said, the Sarcos XOS 2 is so popular, that they even let an actor of iron man step in it.
the engineers of the suit say, by 10 years they will be mass produced, for civil and military use.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 10, 2011)

well I get an error when I try and launch the game, "crysis has stopped working". and shuts down. I downloaded 4.0.0 ran the auto updater 2 times then it went to 4.0.1 and it dont work! wtf


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 10, 2011)

i checked the mwll forums, and it says for my error copy 3 files from the \bin32 to \bin64 BUT I do not have ANY of the 3 files at all in the crysis folders OR in the MWLL folders!! WTF


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 10, 2011)

ask someone else to upload those 3 files on mediafire then download them


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 10, 2011)

it is this:
 "64bit version does not start
Make sure that your CPU supports 64 bit.
Copy the "lang.ini", "paul.dll" and "unicows.dll" from the /bin32/ folder into the /bin64/ folder, and try to run the 64 bit version of mod through the launcher."

those are the files I think I need. I am going to finish updating crysis to the newest patch, and see what happens, worst case secenario I uninstall mwll and try again! but this is what happened last time and I never figured it out. maybe its because im changing directories instead of it being c\crysis etc I changed it to E\crysis etc cuz my c drive it a small ssd


edit: so tried everything and cannot find where the 3 files I need are supposed to be located, this is agrevating! ill try some more hopefully I can actually play this damn thing! any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 10, 2011)

ok so I finally have lift off!! just got to update mwll. I had to fully uninstall crysis and mwll, then install crysis, update, install mwll, fully update that, THEN i had to use the mwll repair module so now lets see what happens!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 10, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> ok so I finally have lift off!! just got to update mwll. I had to fully uninstall crysis and mwll, then install crysis, update, install mwll, fully update that, THEN i had to use the mwll repair module so now lets see what happens!



which server your on? what name?


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 10, 2011)

well i only load up 5 different servers?? maybe my version is different idk.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 10, 2011)

ok so i click the server, it goes to a loading screen then it freezes and I get 2 errors 1st: "system is low on memory" WTF?!!?!? 4gb is enough to run anything! and 2nd: "CCC has stopped working" WTF??? my driver doesnt crash, but the control center does??


so I fionally got into the game 32bit though, at first it artifacted like nuts then right as I was about to exit the artifacting stopped. I was able to play for 15min then it just crashed to desktop with no explanation. arghhhhhhh!!! im tryin to figure out how to upgrade etc etc but its seeming like it more work then its worth. god it sucks being a mech head!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 10, 2011)

Yo look first and foremost try to play Crysis or Crysis Wars if that's the one you're using online. And actually play for ten or fifteen minutes and make sure it works. Then bring this mod into the mix. I have a feeling you won't get that far and will need to troubleshoot Crysis. If not at least you know for sure it's something with the mod.

And there may only be 5 servers. This is a great mod but not hugely popular at this point.


----------



## erocker (Jan 10, 2011)

Are any of you playing right now? I have a new CPU to try out.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 10, 2011)

Wish I was home e....

Though earlier I had trouble connecting to Crysis Wars servers when I was testing some IQ stuff. Would load map then hang; few diff servers. Other than the way it (can) look and the semi-destructable environments I wish this mod was on a diff game. 'Course I'm not sure which one...maybe that's why it's Crysis.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 11, 2011)

im hopin on in a few


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 11, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> ok so i click the server, it goes to a loading screen then it freezes and I get 2 errors 1st: "system is low on memory" WTF?!!?!? 4gb is enough to run anything! and 2nd: "CCC has stopped working" WTF??? my driver doesnt crash, but the control center does??
> 
> 
> so I fionally got into the game 32bit though, at first it artifacted like nuts then right as I was about to exit the artifacting stopped. I was able to play for 15min then it just crashed to desktop with no explanation. arghhhhhhh!!! im tryin to figure out how to upgrade etc etc but its seeming like it more work then its worth. god it sucks being a mech head!



do you use crysis wars or vanilla crysis as base for MWLL?
dont use vanilla... there are few servers, most have changed to wars due to better netcode/less crashes. also, the performance is higher, as in warhead 
yeah beeing a mechhead can be very difficult, but in the end you forget the hassle, if you dominate the battlefield in your reactive armor, ferrous fibrous titan !


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 11, 2011)

So the vanilla installer tells me I need .NET 3.5, and I have 4.0.... Awkward.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 11, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> So the vanilla installer tells me I need .NET 3.5, and I have 4.0.... Awkward.



tried reinstalling 3.5.1 from the software tab?


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 11, 2011)

i dont have crysis wars.  so its vanilla crysis


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 11, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> i dont have crysis wars.  so its vanilla crysis



i suggest you buy wars from steam when they have a sale out again. most servers are on wars now, and also most players


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 11, 2011)

wars is included with warhead correct?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 11, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> wars is included with warhead correct?



as far as i know, yes


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 11, 2011)

Ya It's the multiplayer of Warhead so I think they come together though I bought all last year's Steam sale so not 100% sure.


----------



## scgt1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ya It's the multiplayer of Warhead so I think they come together though I bought all last year's Steam sale so not 100% sure.



Correct Wars comes with Warhead.


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 11, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> tried reinstalling 3.5.1 from the software tab?



OK, nevermind, I took a trip down to Microsoft.com.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2012)

New version out; I wonder of there is anyone still playing. Hate to go through the install again (uses Crysis Wars these days; better net code) to find out the answer is "not really".

Mod DB


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> New version out; I wonder of there is anyone still playing. Hate to go through the install again (uses Crysis Wars these days; better net code) to find out the answer is "not really".
> 
> Mod DB



I still play, and a few of my friends... nearly every day, we usually play on huntress, XI and sometimes the Russian MWLL Server


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 13, 2012)

All right, good to know. So there are at least a couple populated servers still?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> All right, good to know. So there are at least a couple populated servers still?



more than ever, there are players on servers 24/7 even tho it only are 1-3 servers over night... over the day, there are about 5-6 servers populated. 
Click Me!


----------

